# Does anyone have a non-carbonated, non-alcoholic punch recipe?



## memphis306 (Sep 26, 2010)

couldnt you get wine bottles with screw on caps? it seems like all of the good punches ive had over the years have been carbonated


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe you can find some glass bottles of Perrier or San Peligrino. They seem to have mostly moved over to plastic now though...


----------



## whytheneon (Sep 10, 2011)

i'm going to jump on the fizzy drink bandwagon. you can pick up corked bottles that have a "grolsch"-type lid

http://www.homebrewit.com/beer-bottles.php?gclid=CI-2s8b7m6sCFWk0Qgod8Adqiw


the 3rd and 4th bottles i think....


----------

